# Moving to LaLinea and working in Gib



## aboblia (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi All,

I am looking for some information on the subject of moving to LaLinea and working in Gib, for the last year I've been living just outside Barcelona city and now am condsidering moving to La Linea  
It would be great if there are people here, that currently live in that area.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I live about 40 miles northwest of La Linea. I would suggest it's not the greatest place to live, lots of pollution from the chemical works, unemployment around 60% and a high crime rate (compared to the rest of Spain). On the plus side, it has a nice beach and great views over Africa!

There are much nicer places to live nearby, like Jimena de la Frontera or Los Barrios. Lots of people commute from there into Gibraltar. 

Will you have your own transport? Driving into Gib is a nightmare because people queue up to an hour to go in and get cheap petrol etc. But there are buses to La Linea from the surrounding towns.
:: Consorcio de Transporte Metropolitano del Campo de Gibraltar ::

It is a lovely area, great climate and fantastic beaches just round the corner on the Costa de la Luz.


----------



## aboblia (Oct 13, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I live about 40 miles northwest of La Linea. I would suggest it's not the greatest place to live, lots of pollution from the chemical works, unemployment around 60% and a high crime rate (compared to the rest of Spain). On the plus side, it has a nice beach and great views over Africa!
> 
> There are much nicer places to live nearby, like Jimena de la Frontera or Los Barrios. Lots of people commute from there into Gibraltar.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your answer  The main reason for the move is to work in Gib, but cost of rent is expensive 
As I do not have a private transport, was mainly looking at la Linea the most,
but we are considering this move together with my husband and my daughter (2.5), so there is a lot of things to take in to account also education, area, community ext. 
I will have a closer look into near by areas as well, since I am not a fan of poluted places.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Unless you have a Gibraltar address then you have to pay for your child to go to school there (for the UK curriculum) I think its a 1000€ a term???? Also, rumour has it and this is only rumour that the mayor of La Linear is trying to charge everyone crossing 5€!! Does anyone else know anything about this one?? My kids heard it from school??????

All that said, I know that Gib is expensive for rentals, but I think once thats paid, things tend to be a little cheaper - Its not eligible to tax!!!!????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Unless you have a Gibraltar address then you have to pay for your child to go to school there (for the UK curriculum) I think its a 1000€ a term???? Also, rumour has it and this is only rumour that the mayor of La Linear is trying to charge everyone crossing 5€!! Does anyone else know anything about this one?? My kids heard it from school??????
> 
> All that said, I know that Gib is expensive for rentals, but I think once thats paid, things tend to be a little cheaper - Its not eligible to tax!!!!????
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, the town is practically bankrupt and the Mayor wants to charge non-residents a toll when leaving Gib. He's been told by the government that it is illegal but he still thinks he can get away with it. 

Even if he does, it won't affect people who live or work in Gib or La Linea, only visitors - i.e. tourists, and people going in for cheap petrol and cigarettes, plus thousands of British expats who like to shop at Morrisons.


----------



## aboblia (Oct 13, 2010)

jojo said:


> Unless you have a Gibraltar address then you have to pay for your child to go to school there (for the UK curriculum) I think its a 1000€ a term???? Also, rumour has it and this is only rumour that the mayor of La Linear is trying to charge everyone crossing 5€!! Does anyone else know anything about this one?? My kids heard it from school??????
> 
> All that said, I know that Gib is expensive for rentals, but I think once thats paid, things tend to be a little cheaper - Its not eligible to tax!!!!????
> 
> Jo xxx


I read on the net about the mayor and his idea, but as far as I know the goverment local, national banned the idea, as it is not legal based on EU laws. 
About the school and residency I've hear so as well, but from what I've seen, the appartments are about 800-1000 £ per month, as in Spain you can get something for 600 € 
Anyone can comment on Algeciras? is not that far as well, plus there is a ferry to Gib for the workers :clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

aboblia said:


> I read on the net about the mayor and his idea, but as far as I know the goverment local, national banned the idea, as it is not legal based on EU laws.
> About the school and residency I've hear so as well, but from what I've seen, the appartments are about 800-1000 £ per month, as in Spain you can get something for 600 €
> Anyone can comment on Algeciras? is not that far as well, plus there is a ferry to Gib for the workers :clap2:


Algeciras is a major port and the comments which apply to La Linea also apply to Algeciras. 

If I were you would take a look at Los Barrios, which is a nice town on the hill above the bay overlooking Algeciras and Gibraltar. There has been a a lot of building going on there over the past ten years, so I would imagine you could rent somewhere at a reasonable price.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, I live in Jimena which is about 1/2 hour drive from the border. You would need transport to get to Gib daily from here. 

Other posters mention the drawbacks of La Linea and I have to agree. It's getting better but slowly. I wouldn't write it off altogether - Some people I know have lived there and enjoyed it.

Alcalaina mentioned Los Barrios which is a good option but nearer still is San Roque which I don't know well but looks nice. 

I would imagine you could rent there for well less than 600 per month - you certainly could here in Jimena.

I don't think the toll will ever happen.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lets not forget how long it can take you to get in and out of Gib, especially in the rush hour. We've been sat there literally for a couple of hours just waiting to go thru and that was off peak! Altho I've heard some people park in Macdonalds car park and walk across

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Lets not forget how long it can take you to get in and out of Gib, especially in the rush hour. We've been sat there literally for a couple of hours just waiting to go thru and that was off peak! Altho I've heard some people park in Macdonalds car park and walk across
> 
> Jo xxx


Exactly. It´s madness to drive in unless you absolutely have to! If the mayor of La Linea really wanted to do something useful and make some money he would build a big carpark by the border with a Park & Ride bus service and a coin-operated bike hire system for people going onto the Rock.

But that would involve the UK and Spain co-operating over the border controls, which ain´t gonna happen any time soon.


----------



## aboblia (Oct 13, 2010)

The key for me in this move, is to be able to go everyday for work in Gib, but I do not want to spend more then an hour on getting to work, so if to walk across the bridge/border  is about 25 min, I would need to live in place about 30 min away by public transport, this criteria does narrow down my search. 
All the information given here is very useful, thanks a lot.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

aboblia said:


> The key for me in this move, is to be able to go everyday for work in Gib, but I do not want to spend more then an hour on getting to work, so if to walk across the bridge/border  is about 25 min, I would need to live in place about 30 min away by public transport, this criteria does narrow down my search.
> All the information given here is very useful, thanks a lot.


It's only about 5 minutes walk from La Linea bus station across the border, and there is a hopper bus just across the border going into Gibraltar's Main Street.


----------



## aboblia (Oct 13, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> It's only about 5 minutes walk from La Linea bus station across the border, and there is a hopper bus just across the border going into Gibraltar's Main Street.


Ohh  I read somewhere is was 25 min walking, 5 min that is great, so it gives me more options :clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

aboblia said:


> Ohh  I read somewhere is was 25 min walking, 5 min that is great, so it gives me more options :clap2:


More info here: see the section called "By bus". They say 3 minutes but I think 5 is more accurate!
Gibraltar travel guide - Wikitravel


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

If I were to work in Gibraltar (I nearly did once) I would consider a bike. Depends upon how fit you are and, of course, you couldn't put it on a bus.

I would seriously look at San Roque. I would be amazed if it doesn't have a regular bus connection to the bus station.


----------

